
Is Google now a monopoly? - nreece
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/a83f3f02-230f-11df-a25f-00144feab49a.html
======
kiba
The competition is alway a click away.

Everything Google does, there is an equivalent service somewhere on the web.
It doesn't mean that the service is better, but it exists nonetheless.

Beside, I would be suspicious of anti-trust laws and the regulators as well.

<http://www.cato.org/pub_display.php?pub_id=2894>

------
Roridge
Can you be a monopoly when most of your stuff that could consider you a
monopoly is free and/or open source?

